# rebache je présume



## KLI (26 Avril 2012)

mon G5 étant en rade gravissimeje suis actuellement sur mon ipad
je voudrais utiliser Deezer qui est une appli gratuite, mais impossible la charger: je suis reconnu dans l' Apple Storemais oû ça chie dans la colle( scuses pour le le langage, mais â cote de ce que j'éprouve c' est rien) c ' est que je ne vois a aucun moment apparaître dans paiement none ou aucun  bref comment faire apparaître cette fucking option??


----------

